# Price of horses



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Gosh they've gone down 

I often do a bit of Horsemart wanderings 

And I just can't believe the price between now and a couple years ago, such a difference. Before I would have been looking at around 4K for the kind of horse I wanted, now I could get the same sort of horse for 2.5-3K :nonod:

Does everyone feel like they see similar changes too? It makes me more desperate for a horse, I want one before I'm 25 at worst (currently 19!). Just astounded at the price drop though...


----------



## Cascara (Jul 27, 2009)

Basically the prices have dropped becasue so few owners can now afford to keep a horse properly! Livery, vets, farriers and fibre food have gone through the roof. Any kind of hard feed is about 50% more now.


----------



## freckles (May 8, 2008)

The recession has killed the horse market... I bought my mare as a foal 13 years ago for £1500, and ive just sold her yearling filly for £1700, but she was worth 4k over here in Spain, (appaloosa) had to drop the price of the colt ive got for sale too, now got him up for 1200, and still nothing...


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Cascara said:


> Basically the prices have dropped becasue so few owners can now afford to keep a horse properly! Livery, vets, farriers and fibre food have gone through the roof. Any kind of hard feed is about 50% more now.


When are you comparing it with just a couple years ago? I was on a livery yard before and that was back in 2008 and in a cheap and very agricultural county so I've literally no idea what it all costs now, sounds terrible


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Just had to say  are you only 19?? You're very grown up for 19


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

kaz25 said:


> Just had to say  are you only 19?? You're very grown up for 19


Well I'm nearer 20 now than 19 

How old did you think I was, go on, give us a laugh  :lol:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

My friend runs a horse charity, Equine Market Watch Sanctuaries UK, and I donate regularly to them. They are regular visitors to the horse auctions/markets, where they sell for just a few pounds, literally. It's so sad, the condition of some of them is just appalling, and they are sold for dog meat basically


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

freckles said:


> The recession has killed the horse market... I bought my mare as a foal 13 years ago for £1500, and ive just sold her yearling filly for £1700, but she was worth 4k over here in Spain, (appaloosa) had to drop the price of the colt ive got for sale too, now got him up for 1200, and still nothing...


Sorry missed your post! Gosh that's a huge difference 



Sleeping_Lion said:


> My friend runs a horse charity, Equine Market Watch Sanctuaries UK, and I donate regularly to them. They are regular visitors to the horse auctions/markets, where they sell for just a few pounds, literally. It's so sad, the condition of some of them is just appalling, and they are sold for dog meat basically


It is terrible. Horses have it worse than dogs and cats in the majority of cases I think


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Well I'm nearer 20 now than 19
> 
> How old did you think I was, go on, give us a laugh  :lol:


Thought you were in your 20s  Older than me anyway!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

kaz25 said:


> Thought you were in your 20s  Older than me anyway!




How old are you?!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

kaz25 said:


> Just had to say  are you only 19?? You're very grown up for 19


I was just about to say the same thing. Goldenshadow has a wise head on those young shoulders


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

My lil Babies said:


> I was just about to say the same thing. Goldenshadow has a wise head on those young shoulders


i just call her an old nag really


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> i just call her an old nag really


Do you really want me to tell them how old you are?!   

I'm not even an adult yet, I'm still a TEEEEEEENager at nineTEEEEEEN, not so mature now haha :lol:


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Its scary how much horses have dropped. 

So many people are trying to sell/ loan.

Although at £5 a bale of hay I understand.


----------

